# Somerville Report 4-3-16



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

My son (Rip a lip man) and I took my beautiful wife and 8yr old nephew out for some catchin!!!!!

If you haven't done so, get some live bait lessons from
http://www.lakelivingstonadventures.com and get out on any Texas lake and make it happen! This time of year is live bait time and the fish cant resist a 3"-5" gizzard shad in their face! Keep a few slab poles locked and loaded for when you start a feeding frenzy!!!!

We put them on as many hybrid as they could reel in and caught a few whites on slabs for the fun of it! Enjoy a few pics from the day!

Whites are on humps in 10-14 FOW.

Hybrids are elusive and were caught in water ranging from 11-28'.

GOD BLESS!!!!


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Beware of Somerville Trollers!!!!!!

They are everywhere and when they see you hook up, they motor up to your boat to measure the fish and do circles around you for fun, lol.

Had to say it!


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Nice. Thanks for sharing. I private message you Dustyn. Am i on your not talk list? 

Yes. Gotta love those troller that stay close to your boat that you can jump over to their.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Great report. Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

My nephew and I were in the 2 kayaks out there, we couldn't find any shad that morning so I was the only one to catch the one fish we did. Your not kidding about the trollers, the thing I don't understand is they see people anchored/drifting catching fish, but refuse to give up trolling. The loud mouth guy and girl almost ran over your buddies boat trying to reel in to make a turn, smh.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Outstanding Bigd, The smile on the faces tell it all. I can't wait to get out there..


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice big d and ripalipman way to kill it!!! 




Tight lines folks!!


----------



## BSchulte (Apr 21, 2014)

So where exactly do you fish? (I'll need coordinates). Ya know, so I can steer clear of y'all while trolling.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for posting big D. I bet that boy had some fun.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks like good times were had by all!!!!! Nothing better than seeing the smiles on the kiddos when they catch a good fish.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

John_B_1 said:


> My nephew and I were in the 2 kayaks out there, we couldn't find any shad that morning so I was the only one to catch the one fish we did. Your not kidding about the trollers, the thing I don't understand is they see people anchored/drifting catching fish, but refuse to give up trolling. The loud mouth guy and girl almost ran over your buddies boat trying to reel in to make a turn, smh.


 I can only pray that the actions of a few won't result in what we often see happens in road rage > had one Thur morn circle me 3 times and then asked if I had an anchor out, didn't want to get it in THEIR prop.


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

This guy did exactly that today on us. Seen my son catching hybrids. He started out 150yrds out and by the 2nd one he was within casting distance. Took every bit of me not knock him out of his boat... No respect... 
His anchor line is exactly where we were casting too and he knew it. Then had the nerve to try and talk to me at the marina....
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Hey that is my boat... 

Jk. Actually i don't really care about sharing spot. Just the troller and those that threw anchor right in spot that i have problem with. 

Now before you troller send me nasty pm. If you troll pass a boat that is catching. You will pull the school away because its chasing your bait. And if enough people troll around you. There be nothing left. Then also the school break into smaller and smaller school. 

I never notice that and wonder why until Jeff show me and then i start seeing the connection a lot in LL when white bassing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

I'll share also. We shared this spot on Thurs. I gave him 175yrds of room. Some guys just don't respect. If it weren't for my young boy being in the boat I'd probably would of confronted him harder.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

